# Riding the Santa Ana River trail



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm visiting from San Francisco and heard about the Santa Ana River trail. I'm staying in Riverside. I was thinking of starting the ride where Imperial Hwy. crosses the Santa Ana River (http://canyonvelo.org/cvpages2/rides.html), but was wondering if there's someplace closer to Riverside that I can pick up the trail. My usual rides in the San Francisco area are anywhere from 50 to 70 miles, but I've heard that the Santa Ana River trail is pretty flat.

Thanks


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Not "pretty flat"--_dead_ flat once you get west of Yorba Linda Blvd. You can start a little closer to Riverside by going to Corona and picking up Green River Rd; ride west to the actual start of the bike path (by the entrance to the golf course). You'll go through the Chino Hills Wilderness area, and pass through Featherly Regional Park, then through the eastern end of Yorba Linda, passing by Yorba Regional Park right where the bike path returns to the bank of the Santa Ana River. Just keep going until you hit Huntington Beach.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks Walrus. I rode the trail yesterday starting from where you told me.


----------

